# Help Needed For Nutrition Information Database for Pets.



## DonaldJames (Dec 24, 2012)

Wanted!!! Downloadable Food Nutritional Information Database. Where can I get this?


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

DonaldJames said:


> Wanted!!! Downloadable Food Nutritional Information Database. Where can I get this?


Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

There one for raw foods in the raw stickies if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## SteveHills (Dec 27, 2012)

There are only a few out there, but I found a really comprehensive one is this nutrition Information database.


----------

